# Audi ur-S4 sedan with Porsche wheels



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi there guys! Just thought id show you some pictures of my car with 10x18 Porsche Turbo Cup III wheels on the rear. On the picture the offset is 25 but now it is 30. No wheel arch modification is necessary


----------



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi ur-S4 sedan with Porsche wheels (Audi 90tq K27R)*

Here you see the low offset better.....


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Audi ur-S4 sedan with Porsche wheels (Audi 90tq K27R)*

mmm...

Good job.


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Audi ur-S4 sedan with Porsche wheels (SuperGroove)*

can we pleaseeeeeeeee see some more pics of the car
thanx


----------



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi ur-S4 sedan with Porsche wheels (TooLowForNYC)*

Okay...........here are some more.


----------



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi ur-S4 sedan with Porsche wheels (Audi 90tq K27R)*

And another one..........


----------



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats all the pictures i got for now.......im still driving with 16 inch wheels with studless winter tires on. It snowed 4 inches on friday


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Audi 90tq K27R)*

wow incredible, are those Original Porsche wheels?
what is the offset on the wheels, and are you using adapters??
thanks


----------



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (TooLowForNYC)*

No those wheels are Mille Miglia replicas. Offset on front wheels are 30 and the same on the rear. Spacers are 22 mm thick on front and 17 on rear to get ET 30


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Audi 90tq K27R)*

what suspension are you using for the car?


----------



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (TooLowForNYC)*

Yellow Koni of course.......and springs are made by a Swedish company that sells under different names.


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Audi 90tq K27R)*

do you by any chance have any more pics of the car with the wheels
thanx


----------

